# Job wanted for sports coach



## PINKYPINK (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All, i'm moving to Pilar De Horadada, near murcia airport soon and would like to know if there are any sports coaching jobs available. I can teach tennis, football, tag rugby, basketball and many other sports and have been used to working within schools in the uk but was wondereing if there is any chance of teaching sports to kids in local spanish schools? I would like to run an after school club for all kids in the area so again if anyone knows of a good venue to use for hire then all suggestions welcome. Thanks again. Pinkypink. x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I think you would need to apply in writing to the local town hall with your CV. A friend of mines son does something similar part time here

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I live 10 minutes away from Pilar de la Horadada. I've not heard of any jobs going and as it's still a predominantly Spanish town, I would say your chances would be low. However, there are local expat sports clubs for kids, it might be worth your while checking out the local expat free papers for more info.

How is your Spanish? To teach Spanish children, you would need a high level of Spanish.

Good luck with your move to Pilar.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have friends well in with the council at PdLH. If your Spanish is FLUENT I can ask her to pass the CV. 

If it's not fluent you are welcome to add it my site. I can also intro you to the directors of the local football clubs. 

Good Luck


----------



## PINKYPINK (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sports Job*



SteveHall said:


> I have friends well in with the council at PdLH. If your Spanish is FLUENT I can ask her to pass the CV.
> 
> If it's not fluent you are welcome to add it my site. I can also intro you to the directors of the local football clubs.
> 
> Good Luck


Hi Steve,

Thanks very much for your reply. Unfortunately my spanish is only basic so teaching with just spanish kids would be very hard but any doors you could open would be greatly appreciated. I would love to coach at the local football clubs and am FA Qualified. Can you let me know how i get my c.v. to you plse? I am also LTA tennis qualified so again if you know of any tennis coaching opportunities then plse let me know. thanks again for all of your help. kind regards Diana


----------



## PINKYPINK (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thankyou*



jojo said:


> I could be wrong, but I think you would need to apply in writing to the local town hall with your CV. A friend of mines son does something similar part time here
> 
> Jo


Thanks jojo, much appreciated. Diana x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

PINKYPINK said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks very much for your reply. Unfortunately my spanish is only basic so teaching with just spanish kids would be very hard but any doors you could open would be greatly appreciated. I would love to coach at the local football clubs and am FA Qualified. Can you let me know how i get my c.v. to you plse? I am also LTA tennis qualified so again if you know of any tennis coaching opportunities then plse let me know. thanks again for all of your help. kind regards Diana


You can reach me via: 

Working in Spain - Working in Spain 
Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info 
You can reach me through both of those sites. 

Incidentally FC Torrevieja has a very successful ladies/girls football team. You might want to intro yourself to them via www.fctorrevieja.eu


----------

